# Neutering a raccoon later?



## Fauna84 (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with neutering a raccoon later in life? I have a male 2 1/2 years old still intact. He's my sweet cuddly little baby but it's mating season right now and yesterday he got very aggressive and bit me more than the playful bites. Tore up my finger pretty good. Suddenly now he won't let me near him. Has anyone neutered their raccoon later? Did it help calm them or am I too late. Yes I know he'll always be a wild animal. He'll always be unpredictable and he'll probably go back to being my sweet baby once mating season passes. But you think it would help calm him down a little if I neuter him now? Or you think the behavior is already engrained in him and I'll just have to be extra cautious during mating season?

Thanx


----------



## MotherOfRaccoons (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello,

Unfortunately this is average behaviour for raccoons. Getting him neutered would be in yours and his best interest, as soon as possible. Mostly because of the IAS legislation but also because his hormones will be going crazy this time of year and the chances of you being harmed are high during this period as I've known a few that will go for you even when you're outside of their enclosures. Your best bet is give him a wide berth for now and find a decent exotic vet willing to do the procedure. Hopefully he will calm down after the operation and you can work on your relationship again.


----------

